# gc160 service manual pdf / thrust washer



## Smellii (Dec 21, 2011)

Forgot to put the thrust washer back in. grr. does anyone know where I can get the GC160 service manual (free)? thanks in advance. Also, which way does the convex (protruding out) side of the thrust washer face? toward the water pump or away? Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The outside edge of the washer faces away from the timing belt, or in your case if there is a water pump attached to the crankshaft, then the edge is towards the pump. 

You can find an abridged version of the service manual at the Honda Europe site

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html


----------



## Smellii (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks 30yearTech for the reply. So which side (curved in or curved out) is the "outside edge"? ...and thanks for the link.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When I say "outside" I am referring to outermost circumference of the washer as opposed to the inside smaller opening.

Here is a diagram that shows the correct orientation for the thrust washer.


----------



## Smellii (Dec 21, 2011)

Ahhh. Ok. I see now. I was going from memory and thought the outside edge was on the same plane as the inside edge but it's not. Makes sense now. Thank you very much, good sir.


----------

